# Auslesen Diris A40 (Socomec) über Profibus



## Nuecke (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Diris A40 mit Profibusmodul und möchte die Daten über den Profibusbus in eine S7-300 auslesen. Wer hat das schon gemacht und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben. Ich weiß, diese Frage wurde hier schon einmal gestellt, aber leider wurde nur auf die (besch.....eidene :twisted: :sb7 Dokumentation verwiesen.


vielen Dank im vorraus
Gruß
Günter


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Januar 2008)

Da würde ich dann erst mal die entsprechende GSD-Datei in die HW-Konfig implementieren.
Dann die entsprechenden Bereiche auswählen und parametrieren.
Das sollte es schon gewesen sein.

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Nuecke (4 Januar 2008)

Hallo dtsclipper,
danke fuer die Antwort. Habs hinbekommen, war trotz der lausigen Doku recht einfach.

Gruss
Nuecke


----------



## Bernie (9 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ebenfalls ein Diris A40 mit Profibus-Modul. Beim Installieren der GSD-Datei "DIRI0948.GSD" ( von beigefügter CD) bekomme ich jedoch einen Syntax-Fehler in der GSD-Datei und wird somit nicht installiert. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob die CD defekt ist oder ein Programmfehler der Datei vorliegt.

im voraus vielen Dank


----------



## marlob (9 Mai 2008)

Bernie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ebenfalls ein Diris A40 mit Profibus-Modul. Beim Installieren der GSD-Datei "DIRI0948.GSD" ( von beigefügter CD) bekomme ich jedoch einen Syntax-Fehler in der GSD-Datei und wird somit nicht installiert. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob die CD defekt ist oder ein Programmfehler der Datei vorliegt.
> 
> im voraus vielen Dank


Dann lade dir die Datei doch einfach mal vom Hersteller runter
http://www.socomec.fr/diris/diris_profibus_gb.htm
Durch googlen gefunden

Dann weisst du zumindest ob deine CD defekt ist

[EDIT] Link funktioniert nicht, Leider [\EDIT\


----------



## marlob (9 Mai 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> …
> 
> [EDIT] Link funktioniert nicht, Leider [\EDIT\


Aber dieser
http://www.socomec.com.cn/Diris/di_content_10.html


----------



## Bernie (9 Mai 2008)

Hallo Marlob,

ich hatte auch probiert die Datei vom Hersteller zu laden, aber fand nur den ersten link. Habe es nun mit dem 2. probiert, und funktioniert jetzt wie es sein sollte.
Also vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. :-D


----------

